# Lorain Co. Dog Kennel



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I called Lorain Co Dog Kennel and the person there said that the Petfinder site is not up todate. I didn't ask but I think it is listed as the Friends of Lorain Co. so the Co. Kennel people are not the ones updating the Petfinder site.

So if you are posting a Lorain Co dog, check the link below first.

http://www.loraincounty.us/getdoc/3449438e-1b58-46f4-b2c6-46baf3e38c68/Dogs-to-Adopt.aspx

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Moving this back to the top.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

This is the site I have started using also.


----------



## carolinem (Dec 4, 2008)

The linked provided is a broken link


----------

